# Predict Civic Villagers & Amenities



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 9, 2018)

*Predict Civic Villagers &amp; Amenities*

It'll be funny to have "civic" amenities on pocket _camp_, but I'm sure they won't skip this theme. I think it's the last one from the furniture themes to not have an essence yet, right?

I can't predict the amenities, so I'd love to hear what you guys think. I feel like there would be a park, though. Was not sure about buildings at first, but when they added one for Modern, they'd probably have new building amenities too.

For villagers, based on their NL houses I'd say:
Bertha
Cleo
Pippy (PLEASE NINTENDO BRING HER TO ACPC!)
Murphy

Who else do you think? (Personally, I think June was in the wrong theme)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait.... Cube & Cobb are coming to Pocket Camp. Oh my, they might be Civic!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 9, 2018)

I’m pretty sure these villagers are going to be civic themed.

https://m.imgur.com/a/UwTihBH


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 9, 2018)

Yeah, I can imagine them being civic but not Penelope. I thought Molly would be natural but would make sense because of her clothes.
Was there an amenities info/datamine released?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 9, 2018)

Nope, but I’m sure they’ll be city themed.


----------



## Roald_fan (Jul 11, 2018)

Underneath The Stars said:


> It'll be funny to have "civic" amenities on pocket _camp_, but I'm sure they won't skip this theme.


Not having played any of the other AC games, I found Rattle to be very weird.  Like, who wants to have medical equipment that belongs in a hospital setting at a camp?


----------



## CleoThePrettyHorse (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi, Well Cube will be Hip and Penelope is Cute,
I think that Kidd, Cobb, Gaston, Molly and Elise will be Civic Villagers.


----------



## Biyaya (Jul 25, 2018)

I honestly don't know what kind of amenities would suit both the camp setting and civic style. Piggybacking on your park suggestion, perhaps a statue? You know, like they have in the national parks and stuff of famous people? Like, a statue of Tortimer in his old mayoral garb.



Roald_fan said:


> Not having played any of the other AC games, I found Rattle to be very weird.  Like, who wants to have medical equipment that belongs in a hospital setting at a camp?



I- I did... >>;
It was towards the start of Pocket Camp. I had just gotten the half-pipe amenity and thought it'd be nice to have a little doctor's office in the camper for anyone who got hurt while skating. (':


----------

